# Brown Drywall



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen this. Sometimes in wet areas they would use shellac or varnish to water proof the drywall. This was before the drywall we have today i.e. green board. This looks like this may be it.


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucky we have green boards today.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've seen drywall turn brown like that from age. Drywall paper isn't exactly made to be left exposed, so who knows what it absorbs from the atmosphere. Formaldehyde from the glue in the panelling?


----------

